# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پرستاری شیراز قبول شدم برم یا نرم دودلم؟؟

## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

سلام دوستان من امسال پرستاری شیراز قبول شدم دودلم که برم یا نرم من هدفم پزشکی بود اما نشد متاسفانه از طرفی امسال تغییرات زیادی تویه کنکور ایجاد شده میشه یکم از اینده شغلی پرستاری و شیراز و این شرایط اگه اطلاع دارین بگین مزایا و معایب این رشته و شهر چیه لطفا در تصمیم گیری کمکم کنین.

----------


## Amir.sh.78

> سلام دوستان من امسال پرستاری شیراز قبول شدم دودلم که برم یا نرم من هدفم پزشکی بود اما نشد متاسفانه از طرفی امسال تغییرات زیادی تویه کنکور ایجاد شده میشه یکم از اینده شغلی پرستاری و شیراز و این شرایط اگه اطلاع دارین بگین مزایا و معایب این رشته و شهر چیه لطفا در تصمیم گیری کمکم کنین.


سلام دوست عزیز، من خودم رشته بالینی( هوشبری ) قبول شدم و الان سال آخر هستم، بین رشته‌های پیراپزشکی، پرستاری بازار کار و فرصت استخدامی خوبی داره، دوره تحصیل ۴ ساله‌ است، برای ارشد هم وضعیت خوبی برای ادامه تحصیل وجود داره و به قول معروف دستت برا ادامه دادن بازه.( البته الان اینجوریه)  کارآموزی هایی رو در بخش های مختلف طی میکنین از بخشهای داخلی بیمارستان تا مراکز بهداشت...سال آخر هم کلا کارآموزی دارین و درس تئوری ندارین. بازم تصمیم با خودتون، ان شالله که بهترین ها براتون اتفاق بیفته و قطعا بچه های خود پرستاری هم تو انجمن هستن و میتونن بیشتر راهنمایی‌تون بکنن. منم این حرف‌هارو از بچه‌های پرستاری شنیدم.
خلاصه که کاملا با آگاهی انتخاب کنین چون بحث یه عمر زندگیه.

----------


## Meti81

> سلام دوستان من امسال پرستاری شیراز قبول شدم دودلم که برم یا نرم من هدفم پزشکی بود اما نشد متاسفانه از طرفی امسال تغییرات زیادی تویه کنکور ایجاد شده میشه یکم از اینده شغلی پرستاری و شیراز و این شرایط اگه اطلاع دارین بگین مزایا و معایب این رشته و شهر چیه لطفا در تصمیم گیری کمکم کنین.


از پرستاری من اطلاعی ندارم ولی می‌دونم شیراز دانشگاه درجه یکی داره

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> سلام دوستان من امسال پرستاری شیراز قبول شدم دودلم که برم یا نرم من هدفم پزشکی بود اما نشد متاسفانه از طرفی امسال تغییرات زیادی تویه کنکور ایجاد شده میشه یکم از اینده شغلی پرستاری و شیراز و این شرایط اگه اطلاع دارین بگین مزایا و معایب این رشته و شهر چیه لطفا در تصمیم گیری کمکم کنین.


به نظرم بعداً حسرت میخوری و ممکنه دوباره کنکور تجربی شرکت کنی تو سن بالاتر. میتونی پرستاری رو بری و اگه دیدی خیلی دلت با پزشکیه انصراف بدی و کنکور شرکت کنی. چون با تغییرات کنکور زیاد نمیشه با اطمینان رو قبولی حساب کرد

----------


## Tara_Z

اگه خیلی خیلی پزشکی رو دوست داری و بالای 70 درصد احتمال پزشکی اوردنت در سال بعد هست، پس بمون پشت کنکور. ولی پرستاری دانشگاه شیراز هم خوبه

----------


## Firnadly

اگر علاقه مند هستین به پزشکی میتونین پشت کنکور بمونین به هر حال کسی که پرستاری شیراز قبول شده یه فارغ التحصیل قوی هست اگر پشت کنکور بمونین احتمالا میتونین پزشکی بیارین سال دیگه در صورتی که مطمئن هستین از خودتون پشت کنکور بمونین ولی به هر حال پرستاری شیرازم خیلی خوبه!

----------


## Akhansari

> سلام دوستان من امسال پرستاری شیراز قبول شدم دودلم که برم یا نرم من هدفم پزشکی بود اما نشد متاسفانه از طرفی امسال تغییرات زیادی تویه کنکور ایجاد شده میشه یکم از اینده شغلی پرستاری و شیراز و این شرایط اگه اطلاع دارین بگین مزایا و معایب این رشته و شهر چیه لطفا در تصمیم گیری کمکم کنین.


سلام تبریک میگم بابت قبولی 
بنظر من باید ببینید هدفتون چیه و برنامه زندگیتون چیه اگر براتون مهم یه شرایط زندگی مناسبه و امکان پیشرفت هست چه با پرستاری چه با پزشکی چه با هر کار دیگه ای که درست انجام بدید امکان پیشرفت هست الان درآمد یه پرستار با یه پزشک عمومی شاغل تو بیمارستان های دولتی خیلی تفاوت نداره بعلاوه پرستارها بعد چهارسال به درآمد میرسند با حجم درسی کم تر و اینکه امکان مهاجرت پرستاری چون خوب هست تند تند بازار کارش خالی میشه و میتونید بنسبت راحت تر استخدام بشید ولی میگم پیشرفت و درآمد اصلا به چیزی ربط نداره
من سسال ۹۸ یا ۹۹ با مدرک حسابداری درآمدم از بعضی از پزشکای عمومی یا خیلی از رشته های مهندسی بالاتر بود و آدمهایی میشناختم که بدون مدرک درآمدی بالاتر از یک متخصص داشتند

ولی اگر صرفا علاقه دارید به پزشک شدن شانس قبولی دارید با توجه به اینکه دانشگاه خوبی هم قبول شدید ولی باید وقت بگذارین اگر فکر میکنین توان درس خوندن ندارید همینو برید نشه اینکه بمونید برای خوندن و نخونید و سال دیگه همینم قبول نشین

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*اگر نری نشون میده از وضعیت علوم پزشکی بی خبری
99 درصد پزشکا دنبال مهاجرتن ولی **** ترین رشته ست برای مهاجرت
پرستاری عالیه؛ من تاحالا دانشجوی پزشکی راضی از نزدیک ندیدم
حداقلش اینه که مث آب خوردن از این جهنم دره فرار میکنی*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*توی این کشور که فرداش معلوم نیست دیگه مثل قدیم نیست که آدم بشنینه 10 سال مثل اوسکولا کنکور بده
مخصوصا امسال که قراره آفتابه بگیرن روی کنکور
*

----------


## هنگامه اتشی

> سلام دوستان من امسال پرستاری شیراز قبول شدم دودلم که برم یا نرم من هدفم پزشکی بود اما نشد متاسفانه از طرفی امسال تغییرات زیادی تویه کنکور ایجاد شده میشه یکم از اینده شغلی پرستاری و شیراز و این شرایط اگه اطلاع دارین بگین مزایا و معایب این رشته و شهر چیه لطفا در تصمیم گیری کمکم کنین.


سلام
درباره دانشگاه شیراز اطلاعات چندانی ندارم اما درباره پرستاری چرا
نکته مهم رشته پرستاری اینه که بخوای ایران بمونی یا مهاجرت کنی
لطفا قبل از تصمیم برای انتخاب این رشته تصمیم قطعی رو راجع به مهاجرت یا موندنت بگیر. با خانواده صحبت کن. شرایط مالی رو بررسی کن و...
چون وضعیت پرستاری داخل کشور چندان چنگی به دل نمیزنه اما خارج از کشور متفاوت تره یه مقدار.
راجع به این مسئله حرف زیاد برای گفتن دارم...
مورد دیگه اینکه باید ببینی چرا و چطور پزشکی رو دوست داری؟
اگه به خاطر درامد و پرستیژ و اسم اقای دکتر و خانوم دکتره که باید بگم از این خبرها نیست زیاد چه تو خود رشته پزشکی چه پرستاری. چون وقتی وارد پرستاری میشی بیشتر این تفاوت سطح به چشم میاد. میبینی تو بیمارستان همه کارها با توعه اما درامد یکی دیگه بیشتر از توعه و...
از اونطرف محیط بیمارستان چیزیه که کنکوریها خیلی بهش توجه ندارن.همون دانشجوی پزشکی هم روزی ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت شیفت تو بیمارستانه. باید بدونی دلش رو داری بیای تو محیط بیمارستان یا نه. 
پیشنهادم اینه که بری یه سر به بیمارستان(بیمارستان بزرگ واقعی، نه درمانگاه یا مرکز بهداشت و...) شهرتون بزنی ببینی میتونی کل عمرت رو همچین جایی بمونی؟ میتونی با ادمهایی کار کنی که با مرگ و زندگی سروکار دارن؟ چون حقیقتا پرستار بیشترین تعامل و ارتباط رو با بیمارها داره.پزشک ۱۰ دقیقه میاد ویزیت میکنه و اوردر میده و میره. این پرستاره که کل روز با بیمار و همراه و... در ارتباطه.
مورد بعدی اینکه شیفت های پرستاری چیزیه که باید بهش توجه داشته باشی.هر پرستار در ماه با( اضافه کاری که اجباریه) چیزی در حدود ۲۴۰ ساعت شیفت داره. دوره طرح که ۲۷۰ ساعت ایناس معمولا اما اگه سابقه کار داشته باشی کم میشه میاد رو ۲۳۰ ۲۴۰ ساعت در ماه. یه حساب سر انگشتی بکنی یعنی تقریبا هر روز شیفت بیمارستان داری. و شیفت شب داری و... اگر خانوم هستی باید بدونی بخشی از زندگیت رو بیمارستانی.بعضی شب ها بیمارستانی و... 
راجع به محیط کاری هم باید بدونی پرستارها عمده وقتشون رو سر پا هستن. هر پرستار میانگین ۸ تا مریض داره تو یه شیفت . خب کارهاش با توعه پس عملا فرصت سرخواروندن نداری. البته جزئیات اینکه چه کارهایی هست از بحث خارجه خواستی میگم. البته بعد یه مدت عادی میشه و عادت میکنی
مورد بعدی هم حقوقش هست که بین ۷ تا ۱۰ میلیون تومنه. حقوقش برای یه خانوم خوبه ولی برای یه اقا که بخواد زندگی بچرخونه کافی نیست و باید ۲ شیفت کار کنی.
این روتین شغل پرستاری در بیمارستانه. بخش خصوصی هم هست و بعضیا شخصی کار میکنن که در امدش هم بیشتره. اونم بحثش جداست و خواستی جزئیاتش رو میگم

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> سلام
> درباره دانشگاه شیراز اطلاعات چندانی ندارم اما درباره پرستاری چرا
> نکته مهم رشته پرستاری اینه که بخوای ایران بمونی یا مهاجرت کنی
> لطفا قبل از تصمیم برای انتخاب این رشته تصمیم قطعی رو راجع به مهاجرت یا موندنت بگیر. با خانواده صحبت کن. شرایط مالی رو بررسی کن و...
> چون وضعیت پرستاری داخل کشور چندان چنگی به دل نمیزنه اما خارج از کشور متفاوت تره یه مقدار.
> راجع به این مسئله حرف زیاد برای گفتن دارم...
> مورد دیگه اینکه باید ببینی چرا و چطور پزشکی رو دوست داری؟
> اگه به خاطر درامد و پرستیژ و اسم اقای دکتر و خانوم دکتره که باید بگم از این خبرها نیست زیاد چه تو خود رشته پزشکی چه پرستاری. چون وقتی وارد پرستاری میشی بیشتر این تفاوت سطح به چشم میاد. میبینی تو بیمارستان همه کارها با توعه اما درامد یکی دیگه بیشتر از توعه و...
> از اونطرف محیط بیمارستان چیزیه که کنکوریها خیلی بهش توجه ندارن.همون دانشجوی پزشکی هم روزی ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت شیفت تو بیمارستانه. باید بدونی دلش رو داری بیای تو محیط بیمارستان یا نه. 
> ...


خیلی ممنونم از کمکتون تصمیم گرفتم برم خیلی از شهر شیراز هم خوشم اومده پر از جاهای دیدنی و زیباست لطفا اگه میتو نین بیشتر توضیح بدین

----------


## thanks god

تصمیم خودت مهمه اما ب نظرم نقد رو ب نسیه سودا نکن

ب نظرم همین رو برو ، پرستاری رشته خوبیه و بازارکارش هم خوبه

بازم ب خودت مربوطه و شرایط خودت ، هیچکس جز خودت نمیتونه تصمیم دقیقی برای آیندت بگیره ، شرایط رو دقیق بسنج و بهترین رو انتخاب کن.

----------


## هنگامه اتشی

> خیلی ممنونم از کمکتون تصمیم گرفتم برم خیلی از شهر شیراز هم خوشم اومده پر از جاهای دیدنی و زیباست لطفا اگه میتو نین بیشتر توضیح بدین


راجع به کدوم قسمتها توضیح بدم

----------


## joodii

> سلام
> درباره دانشگاه شیراز اطلاعات چندانی ندارم اما درباره پرستاری چرا
> نکته مهم رشته پرستاری اینه که بخوای ایران بمونی یا مهاجرت کنی
> لطفا قبل از تصمیم برای انتخاب این رشته تصمیم قطعی رو راجع به مهاجرت یا موندنت بگیر. با خانواده صحبت کن. شرایط مالی رو بررسی کن و...
> چون وضعیت پرستاری داخل کشور چندان چنگی به دل نمیزنه اما خارج از کشور متفاوت تره یه مقدار.
> راجع به این مسئله حرف زیاد برای گفتن دارم...
> مورد دیگه اینکه باید ببینی چرا و چطور پزشکی رو دوست داری؟
> اگه به خاطر درامد و پرستیژ و اسم اقای دکتر و خانوم دکتره که باید بگم از این خبرها نیست زیاد چه تو خود رشته پزشکی چه پرستاری. چون وقتی وارد پرستاری میشی بیشتر این تفاوت سطح به چشم میاد. میبینی تو بیمارستان همه کارها با توعه اما درامد یکی دیگه بیشتر از توعه و...
> از اونطرف محیط بیمارستان چیزیه که کنکوریها خیلی بهش توجه ندارن.همون دانشجوی پزشکی هم روزی ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت شیفت تو بیمارستانه. باید بدونی دلش رو داری بیای تو محیط بیمارستان یا نه. 
> ...


یه سوال داشتم ازتون ،حقوق استخدامی ها این مبلغه ؟

----------


## joodii

> *اگر نری نشون میده از وضعیت علوم پزشکی بی خبری
> 99 درصد پزشکا دنبال مهاجرتن ولی **** ترین رشته ست برای مهاجرت
> پرستاری عالیه؛ من تاحالا دانشجوی پزشکی راضی از نزدیک ندیدم
> حداقلش اینه که مث آب خوردن از این جهنم دره فرار میکنی*


آخه برادر من،مثه آب خوردن مهاجرت کردن وقتیه که خودتم یه سرمایه حداقلی داشته باشی وگرنه با حقوق پرستاری تنها،چقدر میخواد عمر تو بذاری که بتونی بری؟

----------


## هنگامه اتشی

> یه سوال داشتم ازتون ،حقوق استخدامی ها این مبلغه ؟


 بسته به بیمارستان فرق میکنه اما پرستار طرحی حقوق ۷میلیون و ۸۰۰ و پرستار استخدامی ۶ سال سابقه کار حقوق ۸ تا ۹ تومنه. سابقه های بالای ۱۵ سال حقوق میره رو رنج ۱۰ ۱۱ میلیون.

----------


## VahidT

> سلام دوستان من امسال پرستاری شیراز قبول شدم دودلم که برم یا نرم من هدفم پزشکی بود اما نشد متاسفانه از طرفی امسال تغییرات زیادی تویه کنکور ایجاد شده میشه یکم از اینده شغلی پرستاری و شیراز و این شرایط اگه اطلاع دارین بگین مزایا و معایب این رشته و شهر چیه لطفا در تصمیم گیری کمکم کنین.


ارزش داره که یه سال دیگه برای هدفت تلاش کنی که بعدا حسرتش رو دلت نمونه ...
شما سال بعد کنکور رو خراب کنی و رتبه تاپ نشی باز همین پرستاری رو قبول میشی درسته یه سال دیرتر میری دانشگاه ولی دیگه حداقلش اینه که سال ها خودخوری نمیکنی که چرا یه سال دیگه تلاشت رو نکردی

----------


## 03Fatemeh

به نظرم اگر واقعا عاشق و شیفته‌ی پزشکی هستی بمون. چون ممکنه بعدا حسرت بشه برات همون‌طور که دوستان گفتن‌. ولی اگه مطمئن نیستی یه نگاهی به کارنامه سبز هم داشته باش.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

اگه با خود رشته پرستاری چالش خاصی نداری و ازش بدت نمیاد

پس نمون پشت

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> آخه برادر من،مثه آب خوردن مهاجرت کردن وقتیه که خودتم یه سرمایه حداقلی داشته باشی وگرنه با حقوق پرستاری تنها،چقدر میخواد عمر تو بذاری که بتونی بری؟


خوشبختانه دراین زمینه پدرم میتونه کمکم کنه از لحاظ مالی وضعمون بد نیست می خوام پرستاری رو بخونم و مهاجرت کنم به کشور عمان یا آلمان.

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> اگه با خود رشته پرستاری چالش خاصی نداری و ازش بدت نمیاد
> 
> پس نمون پشت


ممنونم زیرو جان آیا می دونید برای مهاجرت چه چیزایی لازمه خصوصا کشور عمان از همین الان که وارد می شم رویه چه چیزایی باید تمرکز بذارم تا الان فهمیدم مدرک آیلتس نیازه اما بقیه شرایطو نمی دونم اگه چیزی میدونید لطفا کمکم کنید.

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> راجع به کدوم قسمتها توضیح بدم


این روتین شغل پرستاری در بیمارستانه. بخش خصوصی هم هست و بعضیا شخصی کار میکنن که در امدش هم بیشتره. اونم بحثش جداست و خواستی جزئیاتش رو میگم


لطفا درمورد قسمتی که می تونن خصوصی کار کنن توضیح بدین.

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> سلام دوست عزیز، من خودم رشته بالینی( هوشبری ) قبول شدم و الان سال آخر هستم، بین رشته‌های پیراپزشکی، پرستاری بازار کار و فرصت استخدامی خوبی داره، دوره تحصیل ۴ ساله‌ است، برای ارشد هم وضعیت خوبی برای ادامه تحصیل وجود داره و به قول معروف دستت برا ادامه دادن بازه.( البته الان اینجوریه)  کارآموزی هایی رو در بخش های مختلف طی میکنین از بخشهای داخلی بیمارستان تا مراکز بهداشت...سال آخر هم کلا کارآموزی دارین و درس تئوری ندارین. بازم تصمیم با خودتون، ان شالله که بهترین ها براتون اتفاق بیفته و قطعا بچه های خود پرستاری هم تو انجمن هستن و میتونن بیشتر راهنمایی‌تون بکنن. منم این حرف‌هارو از بچه‌های پرستاری شنیدم.
> خلاصه که کاملا با آگاهی انتخاب کنین چون بحث یه عمر زندگیه.


به نظرتون برای مهاجرت رشته خوبیه من مشکل مالی ندارم درحدی که بتونم مهاجرت کنم اگه همینو ادامه بدم میتونم مهاجرت راحتی داشته باشم.

----------


## Meti81

> خوشبختانه دراین زمینه پدرم میتونه کمکم کنه از لحاظ مالی وضعمون بد نیست می خوام پرستاری رو بخونم و مهاجرت کنم به کشور عمان یا آلمان.


بین صحبتتون لازمه بگم که قید مهاجرت به آلمان رو بزنید !
اینو از یه پرستار شنیدم که میگفت آلمان پرستار مهاجر میگیره تا کل گند کاریای بیمارستان و ...  مسئولیتش رو بپذیره و نسبت به حقوقی که میده نمی ارزه 
ایشون میگفتن کشورای دیگه خیلی بهتر از آلمان هستن 
( یه مصاحبه تو یوتیوب بود که ایشون این حرفو زدن از کانال یه زوج دندون پزشک که با ایشون مصاحبه کردن اسم کانال رو دقیقا یادم نیست ولی اگه اینترنتتون درست و حسابیه برید ببینید )

----------


## sea

> سلام
> درباره دانشگاه شیراز اطلاعات چندانی ندارم اما درباره پرستاری چرا
> نکته مهم رشته پرستاری اینه که بخوای ایران بمونی یا مهاجرت کنی
> لطفا قبل از تصمیم برای انتخاب این رشته تصمیم قطعی رو راجع به مهاجرت یا موندنت بگیر. با خانواده صحبت کن. شرایط مالی رو بررسی کن و...
> چون وضعیت پرستاری داخل کشور چندان چنگی به دل نمیزنه اما خارج از کشور متفاوت تره یه مقدار.
> راجع به این مسئله حرف زیاد برای گفتن دارم...
> مورد دیگه اینکه باید ببینی چرا و چطور پزشکی رو دوست داری؟
> اگه به خاطر درامد و پرستیژ و اسم اقای دکتر و خانوم دکتره که باید بگم از این خبرها نیست زیاد چه تو خود رشته پزشکی چه پرستاری. چون وقتی وارد پرستاری میشی بیشتر این تفاوت سطح به چشم میاد. میبینی تو بیمارستان همه کارها با توعه اما درامد یکی دیگه بیشتر از توعه و...
> از اونطرف محیط بیمارستان چیزیه که کنکوریها خیلی بهش توجه ندارن.همون دانشجوی پزشکی هم روزی ۱۲ ۱۳ ساعت شیفت تو بیمارستانه. باید بدونی دلش رو داری بیای تو محیط بیمارستان یا نه. 
> ...


من شنیده بودم ساعت کار در ماه ۱۷۵ هست!!
بااین حسابمیشه هفته ای۶۰/۷۰ساعت://
یکی از دوستانم طرحیه حقوقش ۹/۵هست شهر محرومم نیستیم

----------


## sea

عمان و المان گزینه خوبی برای مهاحرت پرستاری نیستن 
عمان بخاطر اینکه اقامت نمیده و شما بعد سالها کارکردن در کشور غریب نه بازنشستگی خواهید داشت نه بیمه بعد اون مجبورین به ایران برگردین اونم بدون بازنشستگی .واینکه درحین کارکردن اونجا مجبورین با مهاجران کشورای دیگه تو خوابگاه بمونین چون اگه خونه اجاره کنین قسمت خیلییی زیادی از درامدتون از دست میره..عمان برای زندگی مجردی کوتاه مدت خوبه 
المانم علاوه بر زبان سختش پرستاری جز تحصیلات اکادمیک نیست و اسبیلدونگ هست(یه چیزی مثل دوره فنی حرفه ای ما)کارای تخصصی کمتری نسبت به ایران و امریکا و استرالیا انجام میدنو حتی پرستارا باید زیر مریض جمع کنن و...
بهترین مقاصد برای مهاحرت پرستاری امریکا..کانادا و استرالیا هست که هر کدوم پروسه خودش رو داره

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> عمان و المان گزینه خوبی برای مهاحرت پرستاری نیستن 
> عمان بخاطر اینکه اقامت نمیده و شما بعد سالها کارکردن در کشور غریب نه بازنشستگی خواهید داشت نه بیمه بعد اون مجبورین به ایران برگردین اونم بدون بازنشستگی .واینکه درحین کارکردن اونجا مجبورین با مهاجران کشورای دیگه تو خوابگاه بمونین چون اگه خونه اجاره کنین قسمت خیلییی زیادی از درامدتون از دست میره..عمان برای زندگی مجردی کوتاه مدت خوبه 
> المانم علاوه بر زبان سختش پرستاری جز تحصیلات اکادمیک نیست و اسبیلدونگ هست(یه چیزی مثل دوره فنی حرفه ای ما)کارای تخصصی کمتری نسبت به ایران و امریکا و استرالیا انجام میدنو حتی پرستارا باید زیر مریض جمع کنن و...
> بهترین مقاصد برای مهاحرت پرستاری امریکا..کانادا و استرالیا هست که هر کدوم پروسه خودش رو داره


خیلی ممنونم از اطلاعاتتون درمورد این کشورا که معرفی کردید و مواردی که از الان باید روش کار بشه مثله سطح زبان و مدرک آیلتس داشتن و...می شه توضیح بدید شیراز که من میرم از نظر کلاس زبان میگن خیلی عالیه و میتونم  روی این مورد حساب کنم خودم زبان کنکور رو ۸۴زدم وغلطام هم تویه بخش ریدینگ بود که یکم سلیقه ایه زبانم بدنیست.

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> من شنیده بودم ساعت کار در ماه ۱۷۵ هست!!
> بااین حسابمیشه هفته ای۶۰/۷۰ساعت://
> یکی از دوستانم طرحیه حقوقش ۹/۵هست شهر محرومم نیستیم


آره ساعت کارشون واقعا بالاست.

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> *اگر نری نشون میده از وضعیت علوم پزشکی بی خبری
> 99 درصد پزشکا دنبال مهاجرتن ولی **** ترین رشته ست برای مهاجرت
> پرستاری عالیه؛ من تاحالا دانشجوی پزشکی راضی از نزدیک ندیدم
> حداقلش اینه که مث آب خوردن از این جهنم دره فرار میکنی*


ممنون از کمکتون.

----------


## wonshower

> خوشبختانه دراین زمینه پدرم میتونه کمکم کنه از لحاظ مالی وضعمون بد نیست می خوام پرستاری رو بخونم و مهاجرت کنم به کشور عمان یا آلمان.


جدی چطوورمیتونیدمهاجرت کنید خیلی سخته دوری ازجایی که توش بزرگ شدی

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> جدی چطوورمیتونیدمهاجرت کنید خیلی سخته دوری ازجایی که توش بزرگ شدی


من کلا شخصیتم مستقله از تنهایی خوشم میاد.

----------


## Akhansari

> من کلا شخصیتم مستقله از تنهایی خوشم میاد.


من فقط یه پیشنهاد میکنم اگر همه تلاشت هم برای مهاجرته ولی تا دوسال بهش فکر نکن و همه انرژیت رو روی کسب مهارت بزار، این پیج های مهاجرت و اینا بازاریابن و تاحر اکثرا ذهنت رو مشغول میکنن و نمیزارند رشد کنی یه پرستار قوی که هم به علوم نظریش مسلطه هم مهارت تجربی داره بدون کمک هر جایی میتونه مهاجرت کنه من جای شما بودم حتما یه ورزش از الان بصورت تخصصی ادامه میدادم برای سلامتی و تناسب اندام، یه سری مهارت مرتبط با پرستاری مثل ماساژ و درمان زخم رو حتما یاد میگرفتم، بجز انگلیسی توی زبان آلمانی، فرانسه یا عربی وقت میزاشتم و حتما همه تمرکز رو میزاشتم روی دانشگاه حتی نیم ترم هم بتونی زودتر تموم کنی بردی

----------


## sea

> خیلی ممنونم از اطلاعاتتون درمورد این کشورا که معرفی کردید و مواردی که از الان باید روش کار بشه مثله سطح زبان و مدرک آیلتس داشتن و...می شه توضیح بدید شیراز که من میرم از نظر کلاس زبان میگن خیلی عالیه و میتونم  روی این مورد حساب کنم خودم زبان کنکور رو ۸۴زدم وغلطام هم تویه بخش ریدینگ بود که یکم سلیقه ایه زبانم بدنیست.


شما همزمان با تحصیلتوندر دانشگاه روی زبانتون کار کنین و مدرک زبان بگیرین...
برای هر کشور شرایط خاص خودش رو داره گوگل سرچ کنین براتون میاره

----------


## ahmad.jafari

عزیزم موفق باشی ولی کلمه آخر عنوان تاپیکت رو من چیز خوبی نخوندم برای بار اول :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rey99

> من کلا شخصیتم مستقله از تنهایی خوشم میاد.


شب خوشببخشید میخواستم بپرسم بالاخره رفتین دانشگاه یا نه؟

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> شب خوشببخشید میخواستم بپرسم بالاخره رفتین دانشگاه یا نه؟


اره رفتم خیلی شهر خوب ودیدنی هستش

----------

